# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Pancha Karma - Traditional Indian Medicine

## Martine MA

door anoniem , 05 april 2015 om 21:04 

meer en meer hoor ik positieve geluiden over behandelingen van chronische ziekten vanuit de ayurvedische geneeskunde met gunstig resultaat? In België bestaat zo iets niet, wel in Duitsland (klinik Essen-Mitte bv). Het prijskaartje is navenant, geen terugbetaling door ziekteverzekering in België. Kliniek in India is betaalbaar maar kan de reis niet aan.
Heeft iemand ervaring met ayurvedische behandelingen in kliniek met kwalificatiecertificaat op de vlak.

----------


## Flogiston

Van wie zou zo'n kwaliteitscertificaat afkomstig moeten zijn?

Dergelijke behandelingen hebben geen bewezen effect, dus een certificaat dat beweert dat de behandeling zo goed zou werken is bijna per definitie afkomstig van de eigen belangenvereniging.

Als je op eerlijkheid staat, kun je hooguit een certificaat verwachten dat zegt dat de patiënten met respect worden behandeld, dat niemand in gevaar wordt gebracht, en dat de gebouwen aan de veiligheidseisen voldoen.

----------

